# Cleaning horses' bits - no, not those kind of 'bits'



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

We have yet to clean Gem's just because he has a tendency to kick, but i plan on getting brave on a warm day and attempting it.

I have cleaned Vega's udders just once. I honestly didn't realize the importance of cleanings mares too. But i plan on doing it every like 3 months or so, or depending on how it is.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

My old guy doesn't mind it at all - he gets cleaned out about 1x/ month in the warm weather

Boo, bless his heart, last time I had his sheath cleaned he was given massive amounts of tranq - and still tried to kick the vet... he could hardly stand! (we ended up sitting him down like a donkey on a small bank)...so he only gets cleaned out twice a year. :shock:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I have yet to try to clean my guys... I think twister will be ok..not like it but be ok, I'm not sure what Dumas will do...honestly I don't really want to find out. I may have to try to find a horsey buddy that doesn't mind showing me how. I may ask the vet to do it but that will cost $. I don't like trying to predict the horses... they always do the opposite! Watch Dumas be fine and Twister throw a fit! Once I get the bathing thing down i'm gonna try the bit cleaning.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I clean my mare about every other month maybe? idk


----------



## HooverH (May 17, 2008)

I've only wiped Hoovey off with my hand, and he does start to threaten. A corrective slap on his butt and he stops, so I think as long as I have someone there the first time to watch in case I miss him warning, he shouldn't be much of a problem. 

I know my riding instructor does them as they need it, which is usually twice a year. They use Tuck's Pads on the mare's udders and bits, which are a human female bits cleaning product.

I'll probably end up cleaning Hoover when ever he gets too dirty down there, but I can't really answer the poll yet.


----------



## Abby (Nov 26, 2007)

We clean our mares utters at least once a month with baby wipes. If we're brushing an see some crusties, she gets a good cleaning with baby wipes. We clean our geldings at *least *ever six months, and sooner if they look like they need it.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I can usually tell when the girls need a cleaning. They act like their butt itches. I can't clean Vida from the side I have to go in from between her back legs. I haven't figured out why, but the only time she has kicked me was when I went in from the side. She will let me clean all day from the rear :? We don't have any boys


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

i havent had my boys long enough to need to do them but in the past ive always got the vet to do it. im really not into whats involved with sheath cleaning 

i clean possum every time she has a bath which is usually monthly depending on how dirty she is  i like to keep her squeeky clean all the time


----------



## Equina (Jul 28, 2007)

I cleaned my boy when I first got him about a year ago. He had a HUGE bean! I was kind of scared to squeeze it out, but one hot afternoon, after a big workout, he was so relaxed, I went for it. I did it right in the arena!

Now, I check him out probably monthly and he has no bean accumulation. He'll get a few crusties that I pick off, but he generally stays pretty clean. I'll do a full on Excalibur cleaning once a year, but keeping a watch on things in case I need to do more.


----------



## alex0815 (Feb 9, 2008)

ive been told that you should clean geding's "bits". However, ive only heard it from one person. Also, in germany we never cleaned the gelding's "bits" and everything was fine.
Fairly recently, i bought my horse, Louie. Now im not so sure whether i should clean his "bits".


----------



## love-a-hero (Apr 3, 2008)

Well because I work part time as a groom/trainer now its part of the job. Although there is NO special attention played, just if one of the geldings has it hanging out, and it has dead skin 'crusty's' i go in there and pick it all off... I havnt had a gelding kick me yet... so they must enjoy it LOL ahhh thats nasty haha.

The mares dont get any sort of attention with their bits... unless, ofcourse they are in foal.


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

My vet and trainer clean my horses when they feel it is necesary.


----------



## halsgal (Jun 1, 2008)

Hal get's done probably about once a year, he's a very clean boy. LOL. But yeah, i pay my coach $50 to do it, and it's well worth it. He's pretty good about it. But sometimes she'll do it right after he's had some vet work done and is slightly dopey.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

I make my friend clean it i cant pull myslef to do it :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

All the geldings I have had have all received a regular cleaning. I hate doing it but I also know how uncomfortable the poor boys can be if it's not done. That accompanied with the risk of infection etc...

The tricky part is going to be to teach my yearling to get cleaned down there :?


----------



## satrider (Nov 10, 2008)

*cleaning bits*

I never knew you had to clean the mares. :shock: I have two that are having foals in April, should I clean them and with what? From what I've read here I could use just some wipes. Is this correct?
thanks-satrider


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

i clean my horse's shlong whenever its obviously dirty, otherwise i just give it a quick wipe down with a warm wet rag once every about 2 months, but my horse stays pretty clean in his manly bits. So i giving it a nice thorough wipe with that rag, keeps him nice and clean. . .speaking of which i need to do that this weekend


----------



## equineangel91 (Oct 8, 2008)

P.S. Dumas Girl...
i spent like 5 minutes drying to squish that darn bug in ur avatar...i feel like a dunce =P


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

I tend to pick the crusty bits off whenever Evo is relaxed and pulls it out lol. I only get in there with a glove and clean it when I feel it's neccesary... Evo doesn't seem to mind much.
My mares are pretty clean but usually I clean their udders when I'm washing them... if I notice anything I clean them then too.
x


----------



## WesternPleasure27 (Nov 9, 2008)

I clean when they need it. I think cleaning it too often will do more harm than good- they don't really need to be cleaned out every month- it's borderline harmful unless you have a VERY dirty horse.

Also, WEAR GLOVES when you do it...that smell takes forever to get off your hands.


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

My gelding LOVES it, and he loves getting his butt scratched too. I haven't attempted it with our new horse yet... so i don't know how he'll react. We usually we clean as they need it, but at the least, 2 times a year.


----------



## Bitless (Jan 11, 2008)

To be honest i had never done it. But my horse dentist cleaned my fullas out on there last dentist trip, since they were sedated... made it easier. 

She said Foxy had a huge amount of.....build up .....proberly had never been cleaned out in his whole life ( i had only had him like a year by that point ).
And Boo had a small amount. 

I have never had problems with not cleaning them there. Altho i must admit it was deffinetly alot better for Foxy after his was cleaned. 

I guess i figure no one does it for them in the wild..... so why so nessisary in capitvity.
But every now and then certainly wont hurt.


----------



## ShowJumpLife (Jan 17, 2009)

the reason they dont need it done in the wild is cause in the wild they are stallions, which means they breed with mares and it gets cleaned that way.
I clean my geldings about twice a year.. pretty much cause I don't like doing it in a public place cause it takes about 20mins and someones gunna see you and its not the nicest look. So I wait till we move of pony club grazing and then jut before we move back on pc again haha.


----------



## Got2Gallop (Oct 22, 2007)

I usually check my filly's "bits" (lol that's cute) every couple of weeks or so, it can get a little crusty in the teat area sometimes. When I had my gelding I did a sheath cleaning every six months or so.


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Back when I was a teen in Pony Club, it was necessary to clean my gelding before each event because it was checked. He was never very bad but I think I own 2 of the grubbiest guys ever! Even my vet said he's never seen a horse who produces so much gunk. My pony and my draft cross get gunk on the insides of their hind legs from when they hang out and I clean them at least 2 times a year...... our paint isn't too bad which is good because he can get testy about me being so familiar..... I usually put on a glove and grease them up with KY jelly or baby oil a day or two before I plan on getting to it and that does help soften things up, then use Excalibur or Ivory/Dove some other mild soap. My POA developed a squamous cell carcinoma on his "bits" about a year ago and had to have it surgically removed. In researching it, I found studies that said a dirty sheath was a cause and then other studies that said that wasn't a cause...... so I don't know but I figure I want to keep checking him for a recurrence so it's a good idea to clean him regularly.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I clean my old mare's "bits" about twice a month, but she gets really dirty (old, fat, etc). I haven't tried my gelding's (Soda) yet, but I've been getting him acclimated to me handling him around that area. Not quite sure how he'll react. I'd like to get my friend to help me (I bought him from her) but he doesn't really like her.


----------



## Loosewolf (Oct 31, 2008)

*Yea been there...*

...AND done that! we haven't covered the dreaded "bean" here yet, have we?

I had too much fun reading all the "descriptions" of the anatomy...haha..
also, I being male, it looks even worse when I have to do it...Hard to not get a laugh from those who accidentally wander by... I usually reply to him..."QUIT SHOWING OFF!"...then it takes the sting out of the situation...ah well...What we won't do for them....


----------



## HorseLuva97 (Jan 29, 2009)

At my riding school they don't unless they get really bad, but I think it's a good idea to clean regularly. I think you can put them in the dish washer.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 10, 2008)

> I think you can put them in the dish washer.


OMG. I laughed so hard.

Oh wow. Just the mental image...

"bits" not bits.


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

Haha that was so funny! "Just put them in the dish washer and put it on pots and pans,it'll do the job" Haha!

lol


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

HorseLuva97 said:


> At my riding school they don't unless they get really bad, but I think it's a good idea to clean regularly. I think you can put them in the dish washer.


----------



## GiddyVirgil (Feb 22, 2009)

^^ Cute!


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

My gelding gets really nasty but he hates it done! I try it do it atleast every couple of months. Once he had a bean the size of the quarter! He wasn't too happy about that! He tries to kill me. I get tranquilzers from the vet sometimes.


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh I use a sock over my hand! Its works great for getting all up in there!


----------



## Whipple (Feb 2, 2009)

Sock? That's the first I've heard that. Does it just provide more grip?


----------



## cowgirlfitzy (Jan 27, 2009)

Yea it makes it soooo much easier to scrub around in there lol! Get all the smemga out!


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

My gelding gets done 2 or 3 times a year. He actually needs to be drugged to be done so do it pretty much any time he gets drugged.


----------



## Beatrice9 (Jun 30, 2012)

I clean my gelding's sheath about every 3 months. I don't know ow it gets so dirty, but he's always got a ton of smegma. And he never gives me any problem, long as I don't try to flake the smegma off while it's dry. I use cotton wash cloths and soak them in warm water with dawn dish soap, then I put them into his retracted sheath as far as they'll go, and let them soak there until I wash the rest of his body. When I pull them out, I them use one to finish washing the area, and that's all there is to it. It's tedious and takes a lot of time and you have to be gentle so you don't hurt his sensitive area. But if you own a stallion you don't have to clean the sheath as long as he's exposed to mares.


----------



## TheAQHAGirl (Aug 10, 2012)

My gelding wouldn't let me clean his sheath. It was such a pain, I would get the vet to do it when he came out.

Now I clean my filly's utter. Much easier, she doesn't care. Haha.


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

I clean my Guy's "bits" about twice a year but rise/wipe them off everytime he gets a bath, he doesn't really care. At first he looks at me and is like "uh whatcha doin?" then he s like "ah whatever I already knew you were crazy"


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

I only clean them if it is necessary. But I never use those soaps that they sell for it because they kill the good bacteria that keeps the germs out. So I just use warm water.


----------



## Creampuff (Dec 1, 2010)

I check the boys about once a year, more if I think there's a little something going on up there. The mares I'll wash up (between their teets) about once a month with a warm, damp rag.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I check my boys regularly, at least once a month I wipe it out with just a dry paper towel and do good cleanings in the summer. My pony lets me know when he needs it by rubbing his bum on the wall. At first he tried to kick at me, I just held up the hind foot close to me and did it. Now he's realized it's actually kinda nice, so he holds his leg up out of the way and points with his nose - he does that for when he has ticks on him too  Too smart for his own good!

I'm amazed at how few people know that girls need to be cleaned too! I wipe with a paper towel at least once a week and there's always gunk on it, so I can't imagine not doing it! My mare will rub her bum too when she's especially itchy, she's got big fat butt cheeks too so I usually need to wipe a towel between them to keep that less greasy and gross xD

Not as bad as our grey stallion who has melanomas on his 'bits' and needs desitin wiped on it -.-'

Loosewolf said it best "The things we do for them"!


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I always had the vet do mine. I tried myself once. Got a vial of ace from the vet, gave it to him, and when hr looked sleepy I started cleaning. It didn't end well, so I went back to letting the vet do it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

My three year old gelding is so dirty all the time. I didn't really start paying attention until this year. No one I know cleans the sheaths themselves. They get the vet out to do it. Except my trainer, but he used to show/breed so it's just standard procedure for him. 
My poor guy. He was always rubbing his butt on things. I thought he had pin worms, but when I finally started learning about sheath cleaning, and looked, he was filthy. 

I cleaned him for the first two months ago, and he is already super filthy again. Worse than before, actually. I have a feeling he's going to need cleaning once a month or so to be comfortable.

I check my mare's udders every once in a while when I remember. Usually it is just a little crusty build up. Nothing bad. She lets me pick it off without a fuss.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

You don't need to use a cleaner. Not good to have it 'too' clean up there. But using lube...like KY....and sticking a handful of it up there before rinsing it out, loosens all of the ****. Then just rinse out with a rag or sock and warm water. If you don't get all the KY out, it's ok, not going to hurt as soap would. Once they get used to it, it shouldn't be an issue. Just go slow, make it relaxing by grooming him too. You can do a little at a time, don't shock him...lol.


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

At the barn I used to be at I would get paid to clean sheaths LOL. I own a mare though but I clean dirt off her vulva and udder about every other day with a wash cloth or I at least wipe the dirt off with paper towel. I get soooo annoyed with people who don't clean their gelding's sheath that I offer to do it for free. I just can't stand it when I hear squeaky horses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT DRIVES ME NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am getting a colt soon though and when I do, his sheath will be cleaned about 2x a month. Even if it's just hosing with water or with a wet cloth.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

We usually check both mares and geldings once a month, in warmer temps. Pick out as much as we can and fully clean once a year. All are fine with being cleaned. You just need to show them it's ok to be done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

horsietori said:


> At the barn I used to be at I would get paid to clean sheaths LOL. I own a mare though but I clean dirt off her vulva and udder about every other day with a wash cloth or I at least wipe the dirt off with paper towel. I get soooo annoyed with people who don't clean their gelding's sheath that I offer to do it for free. I just can't stand it when I hear squeaky horses!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IT DRIVES ME NUTS!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am getting a colt soon though and when I do, his sheath will be cleaned about 2x a month. Even if it's just hosing with water or with a wet cloth.


Squeaky horses? Are you talking about the "gelding noise"? The noise they make when they trot?

That has nothing to do with whether or not they need cleaning. It is from them being tense or nervous. Some say it is because they suck the penis up more at those times which creates a bigger pocket of air.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I clean the girls when needed.
The gelding? I pay the vet. I stay healthy that way.


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

HorseLuva97 said:


> At my riding school they don't unless they get really bad, but I think it's a good idea to clean regularly. I think you can put them in the dish washer.


FYI we are not taking about horse bits that go in their mouths... We are talking about cleaning their private parts


----------



## twp (Aug 19, 2012)

horsietori said:


> FYI we are not taking about horse bits that go in their mouths... We are talking about cleaning their private parts


Sheath Cleaning** lol.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

When our mare has a heavy heat (lots of squirting), I will get a bucket of warm water and her "special" sponge and scub and clean her girl bits. Luckily, as long as the water is warm, she stands quietly while I wash her.

I will also check her udder and get any of the caked mud out.

I, personally, can only imagine how uncomfortable it would be to have dried "stuff" on your bits, so I want our girl to be as comfortable as possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Val1991 (Aug 26, 2011)

My gelding gets Dis-Gus-Ting if I don't. I normally have my vet do it with his anual check-ups. She usually does it just after she checks his teeth, which means he's just coming off drugs. But by the time she's finished he's pretty much fully awake and doesn't give her any problems, though he is a bit shy under there ^^ I think he might let me do it myself, but I'm not completely sure how. Something I'd have to research. Not every gelding needs it though. Ask your vet what he/she thinks. Maybe get it done twice and then gage how bad he had gotten between cleanings to see how long you can go without it. My gelding gets huge chunky flakes of skin that stick to his...bits... and I will occasionally pick them off if he drops down and I can see them. Usually a rubber curry comb helps him...relax ^^


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

So a couple people have asked and said that they clean mare "bits" but I have no idea how I would approach that, why I'm doing it? Do mares get smegma too? My mare has birthed two foals, but is has been a few years. Where do you clean and with what and how deep?

I saw someone said warm water and a sponge. Where exactly are these mare bits?


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

DixieKate said:


> So a couple people have asked and said that they clean mare "bits" but I have no idea how I would approach that, why I'm doing it? Do mares get smegma too? My mare has birthed two foals, but is has been a few years. Where do you clean and with what and how deep?
> 
> I saw someone said warm water and a sponge. Where exactly are these mare bits?


If your mare is especially 'squirty' when in heat I'd advise wiping the outside clean with some warm water and sponge. But what most people refer to when talking about a mare's 'bits' they're referring to cleaning their udder. My mare has sweet itch on her belly and will lay in the mud and grind her belly into it, so her bubbies get full of caked mud. I need to be extra careful with her that she stays clean. But most mares I work with I'll just wipe in the middle of the udder to get the greasy chunks out about once a week - surprisingly it IS all back in a week's time. Many people don't know about this and don't, but i can't imagine living with that sort of discomfort xD I just use a paper towel or toilet paper.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

PunksTank said:


> If your mare is especially 'squirty' when in heat I'd advise wiping the outside clean with some warm water and sponge. But what most people refer to when talking about a mare's 'bits' they're referring to cleaning their udder. My mare has sweet itch on her belly and will lay in the mud and grind her belly into it, so her bubbies get full of caked mud. I need to be extra careful with her that she stays clean. But most mares I work with I'll just wipe in the middle of the udder to get the greasy chunks out about once a week - surprisingly it IS all back in a week's time. Many people don't know about this and don't, but i can't imagine living with that sort of discomfort xD I just use a paper towel or toilet paper.


 
LOL..trying not to hijack this thread, but....Punkstank...mare's itchies still haven't cleared up, but haven't seen the usually grinding of stomach in the ground. Maybe she does it when I'm not around. However, because she LOVES her belly scratched so much, I do it daily, while cleaning her mare bits between her udders. It is Heaven for her....lol:shock:


----------



## DixieKate (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks for the information PunksTank....I'll have to take a look and see if I need to do some "bits" cleaning lol. Should be interesting. I'll make sure not to bring my fiance with me that day!


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Our mare was very "squirty" her last het. (She was moved to a new paddock, alone, because she was sexually harassing her gelding pasture buddy!)

I actually lift Acey's tail and inspect her girly parts. If they are crusty, I was them. I then have to scrub all between her cheeks and down her legs to get the "crust" off. Be cateful not to wipe the poo into her vulva. I assume, like humans, you should not contaminate one with the other if possible.

And, yes, I also check and clean her udder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RATHER BE RIDING (Dec 7, 2010)

As long as we are on the subject, I have a question. Why does a gelding with a black penis have black flaky crud and a gelding with a pink penis have beige colored crud?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

One of the great mysteries of life... Guess it's because the skin cells are different colors? Sloughed off skin ='s same color.

Wanted to say... Wish we could just throw it in the dishwasher! :lol:


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Wanted to say... Wish we could just throw it in the dishwasher! :lol:


****!! :rofl::rofl:

Now that would make things so much easier!


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

DixieKate said:


> Thanks for the information PunksTank....I'll have to take a look and see if I need to do some "bits" cleaning lol. Should be interesting. I'll make sure not to bring my fiance with me that day!


XD My fiance was horrified the day he came downstairs and saw me cleaning my pony's sheath! He was so offended xD But after explaining that they can't clean it themselves they really do need it cleaned, he understood


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> LOL..trying not to hijack this thread, but....Punkstank...mare's itchies still haven't cleared up, but haven't seen the usually grinding of stomach in the ground. Maybe she does it when I'm not around. However, because she LOVES her belly scratched so much, I do it daily, while cleaning her mare bits between her udders. It is Heaven for her....lol:shock:


Not all of them have figured out how to rub their bellies themselves - I know a perch x standardbred mare who's horrendously itchy belly, she nearly falls over on herself when I scratch her - but she's never figured out how to rub it while laying down.
I love, love, love you mare though!!


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

PunksTank said:


> Not all of them have figured out how to rub their bellies themselves - I know a perch x standardbred mare who's horrendously itchy belly, she nearly falls over on herself when I scratch her - but she's never figured out how to rub it while laying down.
> I love, love, love you mare though!!


Maybe it's a blessing that she hasn't figured that out yet! It looks like she is having a seizure or jamming to music. You can lay on her while she does it for a really wild ride...lol. She is pretty much putty in your hands when you scratch her belly. Funny, I was told that mares don't like their udders touched....mine drool.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Oldhorselady said:


> Maybe it's a blessing that she hasn't figured that out yet! It looks like she is having a seizure or jamming to music. You can lay on her while she does it for a really wild ride...lol. She is pretty much putty in your hands when you scratch her belly. Funny, I was told that mares don't like their udders touched....mine drool.


Lol I know! I haven't met a mare who doesn't love it - once they figure out what you're doing. We just got a new mini at the rescue - she tried to kick me a couple times when I reached over, I used the approach+retreat method for a while until I reached it. Now she stretches all out and wriggles her little nose whenever I clean her xD

Lol I wanna go for a ride like that xD my mare gets up when I get close - so I can scratch her


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

PunksTank said:


> Lol I know! *I haven't met a mare who doesn't love it - once they figure out what you're doing*. We just got a new mini at the rescue - she tried to kick me a couple times when I reached over, I used the approach+retreat method for a while until I reached it. Now she stretches all out and wriggles her little nose whenever I clean her xD
> 
> Lol I wanna go for a ride like that xD my mare gets up when I get close - so I can scratch her


Unfortunately I have. haha. My 5yr old mare that I try to clean tries to kick every time anyone gets close to her udder. The only way I can do it is if I have my hand on her butt to smack it, and even then that doesn't work too well. lol. Silly mares.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I voted no never, but not because I'm squeamish about it being gross, but because I have always taken the view that if I don't mess with it, it will remain out of trouble. And I have been right up to now!

Luckily.....


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Shropshirerosie said:


> I voted no never, but not because I'm squeamish about it being gross, but because I have always taken the view that if I don't mess with it, it will remain out of trouble. And I have been right up to now!
> 
> Luckily.....


Do you ever have the vet do it or anything? It really does need to be done, regardless of what you do. I did my pony geldings a month ago and just checked it today - nasty! That's why he's been rubbing his tail out I guess. It's been too cold to wash him so I just used a dry paper towel and cleaned it out. But they reallllly need to be done at least once in a while...


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*cleaning*

tammy was cleaned once a month around her teets and ill be polite on her hind quaters.
all the gildings were done with warm water and petrolium jelly vasaliene that loosens it all up and does not harm the skin and the flakes fall off.
i normaly reach deep inside past his sheif seal and work it round and it all comes out and the horse is clean.
i check trickys regulary as he has a cyst so i keep an eye on that and make sure the skins not broken and that its all right.


----------



## DraftGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

....so

On March 29th, my Percheron mare Gypsy gave me a surprise colt. We named him Ricky Bobby....

I never planed on having a colt. When I was looking for my first horse, I purposely chose a mare so that I wouldn't have to clean sheaths. But then SURPRISE...

So, being the "good father" that I am, we imprinted him right away and we've worked everything with him since birth. He picks his feet up for us, knows all of his gates and commands etc., etc....

Well, KNOWING that he would need his sheath cleaned regularly, I started routinely fondling his junk so that he would be used to it. True to form, this little guy didn't mind.....

Well, after weeks of groping my horse, I happened to be talking to our vet. She goes, "oh, by the way, we usually just clean it while we're floating their teeth, they're already sedated..." I was like WTF, why didn't you tell me before! ...... well, at least he's "junk broke" now... 

This is him at 8 months...


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I always thought I would own a gelding and dreaded the sheath cleaning. Well, I ended up buying a mare instead.

The BO memtioned cleaning udders one day, after I had her for about 3 months. I had no idea I was supposed to be doing that.

She had so much black, goopy stuff between her udders that I almost gagged but she was so goood about it. She really seemed to enjoy being cleaned up and I can imagone how much better she felt with all of that yucky stuff gone.

I keep baby wipes in my grooming box and it is a normal part of our grooming routine now.


----------



## DraftGuy (Dec 10, 2012)

corgi said:


> I always thought I would own a gelding and dreaded the sheath cleaning. Well, I ended up buying a mare instead.
> 
> The BO memtioned cleaning udders one day, after I had her for about 3 months. I had no idea I was supposed to be doing that.
> 
> ...


Yea, mine is pretty good about me cleaning between her udders also. I don't mind that as much as the thought of cleaning a sheath for some reason... :-|


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

I used to be at barns where I had the only gelding so sheath cleaning was met with awkwardness, and the faces he makes never aids my defense. I think I'd much rather prefer a horse that hates it than one who loves it. I clean him at least twice a year, more if it's exceptionally muddy because he loves to roll and sleep in mud. I've gotten used to it though, people usually ask me to do it for them to avoid the awkwardness of it, and when their horses look a them like they're getting too familiar.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I have two gelding's. One of my horses - Golley - doesn't need it. He is always clean.
But Brisco needs it every now and then. I don't do it, but it needs to be done or else it gets really nasty and gets smegma.


----------



## horsietori (Dec 6, 2012)

RATHER BE RIDING said:


> As long as we are on the subject, I have a question. Why does a gelding with a black penis have black flaky crud and a gelding with a pink penis have beige colored crud?


Why does my Paint colt have a half black, half white penis with beige crud on the white part and black crud on the black part? Who knows!!!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*8 month colt*

draftguy he looks a great looking colt your doing well i take my hat off to you a super fine job and i think youll have a stallion in a million with manners to match many thanks for shareing your picture.


----------



## mfed58 (Sep 15, 2010)

I clean the boys off normally three or four times a year. I always check for the bean at that time, and of course I clean them if things are looking a bit nasty, like they need to be cleaned. Found a large chunk of smegma on the old boy last year. It was about the size of one of those old school erasers. Nasty stuff! But old Joe sure appreciated me gettin' that nasty old thing out of his sheath. Been about a year since big Joe passed over, and I sure do miss that old boy. He would've been 27 this spring. And still loved his rides!


----------



## littleredridinghood (Jan 5, 2012)

I clean my gelding as needed, about 4 times a year, with warm water, liquid ivory soap, and Vaseline. I have to ride/lunge the dickens out of him so that he is too tired to kick, before I even attempt. Seeing as I am 5'2 on a good day and he is 17.3 hands, he could easily kick me right in the face.


----------

